# What is your strangest day of fishing?



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

After posting my thread about Utah Lake it made me wonder. 

What is the strangest day of fishing that you have had?

Not talking about UFO's or bigfoot but just had a day that turned out completly different that you thopught that it would.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

hmmmmmm really can't think of anything out of the ordinary...haven't had the experience of my line lifting off the water or as I cast during a thunderstorm...haven't had fish literally jump in the boat...haven't been through a fogbank and when I exited found myself on Lake Of the Woods, Mill Lacs, Vermillion, Leech etc...now that would be way cool if that were to happen.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Several years ago, I was fishing the Green River with my Springer, Roxie.
A family of River Otters came swimming by and Roxie decided to swim over to see what they were. I tried to stop her but she kept on swimming towards the Otters.
When she got right up to them, they turned on her and pulled her under the water. I was afraid that she was a goner for a while.
Then her head suddenly came back up, out of the water and she let out a loud yelp.
She swam as hard as she could and got away from the Otters and made it back to shore.

A few weeks later, I had to take her to the Vet for an infection that she got in one of the bite marks.
In the end, she came out of it OK but a bit wiser.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Several years ago, I was fishing the Green River with my Springer, Roxie.
> A family of River Otters came swimming by and Roxie decided to swim over to see what they were. I tried to stop her but she kept on swimming towards the Otters.
> When she got right up to them, they turned on her and pulled her under the water. I was afraid that she was a goner for a while.
> Then her head suddenly came back up, out of the water and she let out a loud yelp.
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> hmmmmmm really can't think of anything out of the ordinary...haven't had the experience of my line lifting off the water or as I cast during a thunderstorm...haven't had fish literally jump in the boat...haven't been through a fogbank and when I exited found myself on Lake Of the Woods, Mill Lacs, Vermillion, Leech etc...now that would be way cool if that were to happen.


Cool. I fished Mill Lacs, Leech, and Lake of the Woods, even did a 50-mile canoe trip in Lake of the Woods. Nothing strange there though.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Speaking of Lake of the Woods- watched my brother hook and land a few months old dead walleye ( in was white almost liquid). Tony Little Bear who was the guide in that boat cut the line and went to shore and left us. Guess the dead fish was bad ju-ju.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Fishing a small lake/reservoir like Tibble Fork, when I felt something on the other end of the line. When I reeled it in, I had a double. I had snagged the fishing line between two hooks, which each had a trout on the other end. Sure surprised me.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I was fishin the berry years ago, used a dead minnow just hanging from the bottom of a bubble... Let me tell you, the berry was angry that day my friends, like an old man returning soup at a deli. bam!!! the pole goes straight down and into the water. I grab it and it feels like I have a state record on the end of my line. well about 5 seconds into the fight the line goes slack, I'm bummed, and then bam again, the pole gets yanked out of my hands. then all of the sudden I see the great beast rise from the water. it's a dang merganser! the thing is going nuts, tried to get him into shore so I could at least pop the hook out but he snapped the line and went skeeting across the water. pretty strange day.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One evening, I was fishing a small Southern Utah lake with a "fly and bubble" rig. It was getting late and I was about ready to wind things up. I tossed out one more time and started my retrieve. Suddenly, there was a tremendous SPLASH in the water and the drag on my reel was screaming. However the angle of the line was going up! A Great Horned owl had mistaken my bubble for a muskrat and was flying away with it. It a bit of a panic, I tried to pull the line free or break the line as the owl took about 25-30 yards of line, but then it apparently realized its error and dropped the bubble back to the ground. I got everything back, including the fly intact and none the worse for wear. I figured at that point it was time to go home.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1988 was the year of the big drought out West. We were fishing Hunter Bay on huge Lac La Ronge in northern Saskatchewan, at that time some of the best walleye fishing in North America. Our camp, called Popeye’s, was back in a little bay known for good black bear as well as large walleye. To keep the bears away from camp all the garbage from the fish-cleaning station was ferried across a 150-yard wide bay in front of camp and placed in a “dump” in the woods close to shore. There were canoes to portage back into places an outboard couldn’t go. Sometimes the canoes were used to haul the fish guts across to the dump. 

Hunter Bay was part of the big drought and the bears were hungry.

One morning my buddy, “Sport” and I loaded a canoe up with a couple boxes of fish entrails and our fishing rods and took off for the dump, hoping to catch a few spawner-walleyes or some Northern Pike on the way back. We were met by a cub bear on the shore below the dump…kinda cute, but aggravating; it just wouldn’t stop bawling. The cub came down to the canoe looking for a meal and I had to push it away with a paddle. We rowed down the bank a little ways to distance ourselves from the nuisance cub. As I got out of the canoe and walked up the rocky bank to tie it off I heard something in the woods. It was mama bear! Dangit, the canoe was half out of the water; I was tying a rope to a tree limb, and Sport was standing up in the canoe holding a fish box watching his feet, not the bank. Long story short, my friend Sport took a nasty fall in the canoe as I pushed it back into the water.

Geeze, the very angry and very hungry mama bear jumped in after us and at one time had a paw up on the bow of the canoe and then for an instant, of sheer terror on our part, had hold of the tie-off rope. A friendly tap across the top of the head with a canoe paddle and mama bear swam back to shore. We didn’t fish on the way back to camp and made record time rivaling any Olympic Rowing Team on the planet….I think. Do they have rowing slalom events; we sort of rowed in a funny zigzag pattern? 

It was the last time Sport and I volunteered for garbage dump duty and our group ran out of beer early that trip.

There were 6 of us. I am the only one left now.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A few years ago I was float tubing at Kolob on the east side and decided to try fishing around the little island on the west side, as I came around the island to the west side of it, (the lake was quite full at the time), there was a large group from Colorado City camping there and a bunch of kids were just putting in a canoe and they were splashing and swimming and paddleing the canoe from the shore to the island and so I moved back around on the east side of the island and fished there for several hours, after I got back to the truck and headed down the mountain I heard on the radio a breaking news story where a man had drowned earlier that day, the time frame of the drowning was while I was fishing on the east side of the island the man drowned on the west side, if I had been on the west side I thought I might have been able to help???


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Throwing tubes for large mouth in the shallows one day and I see a very large bass shoot out from the shadows and WAM. I layed into him as he swam the opposite direction. I stopped him cold and started pulling him away from the junk only to have him float to the top. It all happened so fast that what I had originally thought was a fish, turned out to be a grebe. 2/0 Gammy right through the middle of his bill. They most definitely do not like getting hooked. Yes, I did practice catch and release.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

K2Muskie, it is most definitely a sight to behold when you fishing line goes up in an even arch. Makes my hair stand on end remembering that day on the Gorge. Something I can go without seeing again for quite awhile.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Fishing ice off at the Berry this year was interesting. It was snowing like crazy, and I experienced the line lift that some of you have mentioned. What's worse than that? My new Magtouch rod was buzzing at the tip, and when I picked up the rod, it started shocking me. I'm not talking a light shock like you get from touching a doorknob after walking across the carpet, but a full on SHOCK like you get from an electrical outlet. It was just plain painful! Even my dog's e-collar on its highest setting doesn't give a shock like I was getting from my fishing pole!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess my strangest day was my 1st official day of fishing. I was at Yuba windsurfing and watching some people fish from shore in the morning. Well the rod flew into the water. The next day my twin and I were paddling around the bouys and there was the rod floating. It went under several times before we finally decided to grab it. We pulled on that fish for over a half an hour by trying to paddle and reel but it would not budge. We opted for cutting the line and when we returned the fishing pole we got our ears bitten off by the angler! Guess he could care less for his rod even though it was a really pricey one. It was most likely a carp since they love the bouys so really I can't see why he was SO ANGRY. Now days I wouldn't bite the line off. I was 7 years old and I could have had the biggest fish of my life. Coulda, woulda, shoulda, didn't, can't!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

30 years ago we were fishing for crappie at lake Isabella in California. It was a slow day and we had moved toward the inlet. Well I finally got a bit, and as I was reeling it in the rod bent over from a harder hit. Had no idea what was going on, until I got it to the boat and lifted the line up. On the line was a big channel cat but on the hook was my crappie. The cat had taken the crappie and would not let go. So I got two for the price of one.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

bowgy said:


> A few years ago I was float tubing at Kolob on the east side and decided to try fishing around the little island on the west side, as I came around the island to the west side of it, (the lake was quite full at the time), there was a large group from Colorado City camping there and a bunch of kids were just putting in a canoe and they were splashing and swimming and paddleing the canoe from the shore to the island and so I moved back around on the east side of the island and fished there for several hours, after I got back to the truck and headed down the mountain I heard on the radio a breaking news story where a man had drowned earlier that day, the time frame of the drowning was while I was fishing on the east side of the island the man drowned on the west side, if I had been on the west side I thought I might have been able to help???


I used to live in Hurricane. It's really sad how many times that really happens. I have seen 4 bodies pulled out of that res. in three years. They swim in that cold water, but leave their jeans and long sleave shirts on while doing so.


----------



## LONEAGLE54 (Jun 10, 2008)

a few years back i was fishing electric lake with son in law & grandson - fishing was slow i had tryed everyting in my box and went back to a jakes when i got a hit a very nice 22" fish with a 4" fish inside its belly - does that count as 2 on the limit?


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Great stories. Thanks for sharing. That's what I love about heading outdoors you just never know What's coming your way.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I was fishing at benson marina a few years back trying catch some catfish well when I was realing my line in to cast it out again i got this huge hit and then then started fighting I thought I had a big walley or bass until it came to the surface big surprise :shock: I had caught a grebe it was a little pissed off. My kids were with me and they got a good laugh and a memory there always bringing it up


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was up at Electric Lake in the late 70's fishing on a small arm by the dam. The fishing was fantastic with the fly and we were returning what ever we caught then it got dark, and I mean so dark that you couldn't see you hand in front of your face dark. That is when the big fish started to bite the flies that we were flinging. Only problem was that we were getting just as many hits in the air as we were in the water. A swarm of bats were after our flies and were doing a pretty good job of it. Have you ever tried to unhook a bat? I'll tell you one thing it isn't easy. Once the bats left we had a great time fishing and took home a great dinner.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I had one somewhat odd experience. On the Provo a couple of years ago I was nymphing and I caught an absolute whopper! I mean this thing fought like nobodies business. It was getting dark and I coud see it hitting the surface from time to time but it wasn't until I got it into about 5 feet that I realized I had caught a beaver fish. He had both flies and my leader wrapped around his body at this point. Needless to say I quickly cut the leader and he swam away with both flies and a good laugh as I'm sure the look on my face was priceless. I was afraid he might turn on me!!

The odd thing was is I caught another one the following summer. I had the benefit of daylight and could see what I had so I just gave it a little tug and broke the leader. The second one was much larger. 

If anyone needs a good beaver fish guide I seem to have a nack for it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the biggest surprises that I have caught was last week at the Green River.
I was fishing with Maniac Cut'r Bugs and doing very well for Browns and Bows.
On one cast, I felt a good tug and a great battle was on. When I got the fish to the shore, it was a 16" Small Mouth Bass.
By the way Smallies from the Green and the Gorge sure taste great!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive had a couple that stand out...

We were fishing the Provo on a full moon, tossing mouse imitations. Just before my mouse hit the water a bat grabbed it! The bat hit the water and still hung on as I retrieved the line. The little sucker was still chomping away when I got it in and hung on for a picture. I need to pull out the old hard-drive and find that photo.

The one I will never forget... We were fishing at Payson Lakes in the fall from our float tubes. We were the only ones there, not even a car in the parking lot. Well, after a while a car pulls up in the lot. A young man and his girldfriend get out of the car and watch us for a minute. I went back to fishing for a minute and when I turned around to face the parking lot the girl suddenly stripped off _every_ bit of clothing and ran to the water! She jumped in and swam out a ways, only 30 yards from us! She swam back, grabbed her clothes and they both took off in the car. Wow!!! I vividly remember that heavenly body... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I have a few to share. Cfarnwide I had a similar experience. I was fishing at scofield off jap point. I remember as I was taking the wheeler down I noticed a jeep cherokee parked down there. I start to fish, make my way around the point, and come up on a rock right below the jeep. Maybe 10 yds. I then see that there is a couple in there and let's just say she was fishing with a different rod. She spots me, and doesn't even care and just goes about her business. They finished and drove off.

Now, last year I was fishing the green with the full moon. I had my head lamp on, and there were all sorts of bugs flying around it. All of the sudden a bat flies right by my face after some bugs. I moved, and a little bit later another bat flies at the bugs, but instead hits me in the chest and gets stuck on my hoodie. Yeah that was fun getting a bat off of me. After that encounter I was done for the night.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

We were fishing in a snow storm at Trial Lake 2 years ago this August. I'm standing next to my son when I feel a good "ZAP" on my neck. Turned around and one of the guys is walking past me. "What the freak was that?!?", I ask. He just looks at me quizzically and keeps fishing. We were getting soaked from the wet snow and our fingers were getting stiff enough that it was hard to do anything but basic tasks. Then I feel another "ZAP" and there's NOBODY around me. Not within at least 20 yards. So I start ripping off my coat and hat, thinking someone planted some kind of zapper on me. Nothing. Man, static electricity in those storms sure can be amazing. As soon as we couldn't see 50 feet in front of us, we packed up and headed home.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

One day while fishing off the coast of California I hooked into a nice sized cod of some kind. Started reeling him and finally got a good look at it... bright red! So I reel it up and just before it breaks the surface a HUGE monster Ling comes up from the depths and swallows it. All I saw was a big wide open mouth then the swoosh of it's tail. Big fish  Anyhow I fought it and fought it and finally got it back up to the surface. My buddy grabbed the net and was about to bag that beast when the original fish ripped in half and the ling swam away with his prize. He was never even hooked that whole time!


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

A couple months ago, I was bass fishing in a pond and felt a small tug on my line. I had a 3" bass on. During the retrieve, I felt a HUGE tug. When I pulled it in this is what I found...[attachment=0:26j6f48i]Bass Eats Baby Bass.jpg[/attachment:26j6f48i]
A 12" bass ate the 3" one. Good thing I had a trailer hook so I could hook em both.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I was fishing a small stream in northern utah 2 years ago. I was throwing dry flies and catching lots small 10 inch rainbows. I got quite a ways off the beaten path... you know that spot in the woods where things are just a little too quiet. I had decided to keep two of the fish I had caught. So I put them on a stringer and tied the stringer to my belt loop. I kept hiking farther up stream and finally found a huge hole. So I decided to hike above it and fish down into it. I sat on a large boulder about 20 feet upstream from the hole. I fished it for 15 minutes and didn't get a single bite. Then I found out why. As I'm watching my fly float through the hole for the hundreth time I felt a strong tug on my belt loop. I looked down and there was a brown martin eating the tail of one of my fish. It startled me so much that I screamed like a #$%#@. The martin then swam through the hole on its back while looking back at me. And then he came at me for a second take at my fish. At that point, I threw him both of my fish and headed for my truck.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yesterday I was fishing the Lower Provo again and found a slow area near geneva. Started casting and I saw what looked like a largemouth bass chasing my spinner and I stopped reeling. Then the fish bit, so I set the hook. When I pulled it out, smallmouth!! :shock: It must've made its way from deer creek?


----------



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

I was at Henry's lake. Sat the pole down and went and got some lunch. When I came back the pole was gone. My uncle was always playing jokes so I figured he had hide the pole. About an hour later it was not longer funny and my aunts pole started to jump. She reeled the line in and it had my pole on it. I reeled in my pole and on the other end was an 8lb 14 oz rainbow. Biggest fish yet!


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who had caught a duck, but there are three other guys just on this thread that have had that experience. :lol: Mine was just one of those white city pond ducks but the thing was going beserko while I tried to get the hook out of its beak!

I had a couple of what I thought were strange days when I lived in Texas. I'll share one:

I used to fish the Gulf of Mexico quite a bit. I didn't have a boat so I went with a friend or fished off of a pier or jetty. 
One time I was fishing from a jetty using a stout trolling rod as my surf rod. I loaded a spinning reel on it and threw on 100 lb. test. All of a sudden it bent right in half and I had the fight of my life for the next half hour or so. Exhausted and excited to see the fish I had on, I couldn't believe my eyes when I finally got it close to shore and it wasn't a fish, but a giant stingray that surfaced! The thing was huge! 
I didn't know what to do exactly; I was fishing with expensive gear that I didn't want to lose, but I was too afraid to try to pick the thing up out of the water. Thank goodness for needle nose pliers! 
Then on the way home it was dark and my friend yelled, "Deer!" The car in front of us hit the thing at 80 mph and it flew right over my car. As I drove underneath the animal I realized that it was no deer at all. We pulled over to make sure the driver of the other car was OK. He was, and we were shocked to see that it was a 300 lb. pig he had hit...That was the day I saw a pig fly! 
I caught a stingray and saw a wild pig fly, both in the same day. Strange, indeed.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> Then on the way home it was dark and my friend yelled, "Deer!" The car in front of us hit the thing at 80 mph and it flew right over my car. As I drove underneath the animal I realized that it was no deer at all. We pulled over to make sure the driver of the other car was OK. He was, and we were shocked to see that it was a 300 lb. pig he had hit...That was the day I saw a pig fly!


-_O-


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

went down to one of the community ponds with lunkerhunter to chit chat and watch his son fish. took a 3 weight with me to kill time. caught a bunch of stockers then it happened. nice hard smack on ym little streamer got me thinking that i had a good brood fish on. turns out it was a commarant (sp). got it to shore and some dude jumped from behinde me, scared the crap out of me and killed it with a rock. just as i got the hook off of it i got shat on by a seagull. once i wiped all that stuff off from my arm i sneezed while kneeling over a rock on shore and fell in the pond. it was time to go home. to add insult to injury as i was walking down the street i pulled my one fly box out of my pocket and fumbled it, it promptly landed in the sewer drain. oh and then to fisnish things off that night i fired up the grill, after lighting the charcoal one of the legs broke so i burned a good section of my back yard...... worst day of my life


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

kochanut said:


> went down to one of the community ponds with lunkerhunter to chit chat and watch his son fish. took a 3 weight with me to kill time. caught a bunch of stockers then it happened. nice hard smack on ym little streamer got me thinking that i had a good brood fish on. turns out it was a commarant (sp). got it to shore and some dude jumped from behinde me, scared the crap out of me and killed it with a rock. just as i got the hook off of it i got shat on by a seagull. once i wiped all that stuff off from my arm i sneezed while kneeling over a rock on shore and fell in the pond. it was time to go home. to add insult to injury as i was walking down the street i pulled my one fly box out of my pocket and fumbled it, it promptly landed in the sewer drain. oh and then to fisnish things off that night i fired up the grill, after lighting the charcoal one of the legs broke so i burned a good section of my back yard...... worst day of my life


 :shock:

WHAT or WHO did you piss off that day?! Sheesh... on the brightside, it should take a long time to beat a day like that!


----------

